# Samsung Range Knobs Breaking



## Steve855 (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi all-- just a PSA. I can't remember where I caught this trick, but I have successfully implemented the solution and I figured I'd post it here. It is not my original work... consider it payment forward. 

As many are aware, the Samsung gas range knobs have a tendency to break and fall apart. Then, the knob shaft no longer fits on the stem and can't be used. This is well documented, especially in the Samsung customer (ahem) "support" threads... along with some choice words from consumers. 

In my case, we've had the Range for 2.5 years; I lost one knob months ago, and just lost another. I pulled all my knobs off, and two more were fractured, but not quite broken all the way through. 

Point is, they're very faulty. And, Samsung has proceeded to happily take people's money by selling them new knobs... for $40-60 PER KNOB! *(NOT per set.) The concept is disgusting. 

Somewhere I read that a 3/8" pex band, tightened around the knob's shaft, is the answer to everything here, and I'm here to say that it WORKS. The hump in the pex band upon tightening still clears the front of the range when pushing to ignite. 

$60.00, give/take, for the pex ratchet (which most of us would find other uses for over time) is a bargain, when compared to giving Samsung more money for a knob that shouldn't fall apart... well, ever. 

My definite advice is to get out in front of this, because once the 1/2 of that shaft falls off and vanishes under the stove, you can't save it. At least inspect your knobs for these fractures in the back. 

Hope it helps someone out.


----------



## cruelsun (Jul 6, 2019)

Thanks for sharing this!


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

This (fracture in plastic knob shaft ) happened to my previous GE air conditioner knob. I used a zip tie. 

Other knob problems (e.g., pot/pan lid knob) - I reinforce/build up with plumber’s epoxy putty.


----------



## chiraldude (Nov 16, 2013)

Same here. I assume the replacements are so expensive because they are metal but, the kicker is that the part that is breaking is a plastic insert. 
The knobs actually can be disassembled with 2 screws. The plastic insert could be replaced and would only cost $2.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Just to chime in...... at every chance I get ....

*.I will comment that SAMSUNG PRODUCTS AND SUPPORT are TERRIBLE....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* in my experience.....:vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:

... with three year old , lightly used appliances.... MICRO (just had to toss a $500 micro), dryer with both electronic and mechanical issues), refrigerator that won't defrost and the door latch just snaps off requiring a new handle at $150..

And so have many of my friends had the same experiences.

And support is f'n worthless...so is their guarantee on the micro...(you have to prove the magnetron is bad at an "inspection cost" of $250.!!!!!! 

(The only half decent thing I can say about Samsung is that they have so many problems that fix it video's are in an over abundance of supply.)

Geeze.... I hate/abhor that company.

Good luck to the OP...(I will admit, I have not had the OP's problem, of course I don't have a Samsung gas range:biggrin2:.)


----------



## chiraldude (Nov 16, 2013)

Tried to update my comment but the edit time expired.
I just took one of these knobs apart and what I found has made me really angry with Samsung. I was totally wrong about the construction.
When you feel the knobs you might assume the bulk of the knob is made of metal. However, I found that the entire knob is plastic except for a 2" slug that is screwed to the back side. The sole purpose of this metal slug is to trick you into thinking the knob is made of "something sturdy" when it is actually junk. 
Selling these for $40 adds insult to injury here. 
I wonder what other junk is hidden inside these stoves???


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I've had knobs break off on two different stove/ovens, while on! It seems like a terrible invention, whoever invented the first plastic knob. I'm not heavy handed either, but, the concern over not being able to turn off a red hot element or oven may cause more force. 



Someone suggested keeping pliers handy. Great idea as long as the metal shaft stays intact.


I do like Samsung video surveillance cameras.:smile:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Just honest talk, despite how I hate theiri appliances, I have heard at least decent/good things about their electronics (except those in their appliances)


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Just honest talk, despite how I hate theiri appliances, I have heard at least decent/good things about their electronics (except those in their appliances)



I'm a great believer in lawsuits for safety ( as long as I don't get sued!)
What all the manufacturers of these stoves need is a giant lawsuit. But, I don't wish anyone harm, except, perhaps them financially.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

There's a few of these kits around, don't know if they fit Samsung:

Generic Range Knobs: https://www.repairpartsinc.com/prod...501/?msclkid=edcb6f31e3af1ae652103120aa6d8e74


----------



## chiraldude (Nov 16, 2013)

Found some that are silver. 
More expensive but will look more like originals.
https://www.buyspares.com/product.pl?pid=4060904&utm_source=google&utm_medium=base&utm_campaign=products&mkwid=sMJadSiX1&pcrid=255610191298&kword=&match=&plid=&pdv=c&gclid=CjwKCAiAjMHwBRAVEiwAzdLWGDKbc-xbSqKuM4gvmBmjJO3ezHfh4hE_fxOyTBaXQIpBHMfxutCsMRoCzV4QAvD_BwE


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I knew I'd find MTN here! :vs_laugh:


----------



## ScottK1 (Sep 14, 2017)

I actually just bought a Samsung oven just a few months ago, after a hard deliberation with myself, because I knew about the flaw with the knobs, but at the same time, Consumer Reports gives the ovens near top ratings, and Costco had an extremely good price on it.

So I took the advice, in this thread, and got ahead of the issue. Within a week of getting the stove, I installed Oetiker clamps around each of the knobs.
It fits extremely well, and honestly, I am very happy with my purchase (as long as the fix works), as the oven works very well, and the price, (with Costco's warranty) was just awesome.

PS: I bought these clamps:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZSDDJ2A

And bought the Knipex Clamp Pliers:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01I3H6UIC
(which I will be using in the future on other projects)


----------



## dmittleman (9 mo ago)

chiraldude said:


> When you feel the knobs you might assume the bulk of the knob is made of metal. However, I found that the entire knob is plastic except for a 2" slug that is screwed to the back side. The sole purpose of this metal slug is to trick you into thinking the knob is made of "something sturdy" when it is actually junk.


I have two broken knobs I'm dealing with right now. Cost to replace a single knob is now about $93 on Amazon. The metal slug is fine (someone on eBay is selling those as replacement, but they don't break). The stem attached to the plastic cover is what breaks. And Samsung (or anyone else) does not sell replacement for just the cover. I just bought a splint for the stem on eBay for $6+shipping and in 10 days I'll know whether that worked.

I'm also looking for replacement black spring clips, but haven't found a vendor yet. If anyone else knows where to find them I'd appreciate hearing. They are .25" x .25" x .375"


----------



## Brian - Mtl (5 mo ago)

Also have a problem with broken knobs in a year and a half. Samsung support is TOTALLY useless and ends up telling you to buy another one of their plastic POS for $50.00 after paying $1600 for the stove. This is the 2nd Samsung product that has broken down in less than a year and a half (dishwasher in 16 months) Spread the word that Samsung products SUCK everywhere you can! 
I appreciate all the fixes posted and guess Ill give one of them a try - cheers


----------



## Dustin Wind (2 mo ago)

Less than 1 year old stove, and I have lost 2 knobs so far. Really disgusted by the quality of Samsung now. I have spent over 10,000 on Samsung appliances over the last 3 years and am no longer going to purchase any Sam's products since this is the second stove that has has the issue of cheap flimsy knobs.


Steve855 said:


> Hi all-- just a PSA. I can't remember where I caught this trick, but I have successfully implemented the solution and I figured I'd post it here. It is not my original work... consider it payment forward. As many are aware, the Samsung gas range knobs have a tendency to break and fall apart. Then, the knob shaft no longer fits on the stem and can't be used. This is well documented, especially in the Samsung customer (ahem) "support" threads... along with some choice words from consumers. In my case, we've had the Range for 2.5 years; I lost one knob months ago, and just lost another. I pulled all my knobs off, and two more were fractured, but not quite broken all the way through. Point is, they're very faulty. And, Samsung has proceeded to happily take people's money by selling them new knobs... for $40-60 PER KNOB! *(NOT per set.) The concept is disgusting. Somewhere I read that a 3/8" pex band, tightened around the knob's shaft, is the answer to everything here, and I'm here to say that it WORKS. The hump in the pex band upon tightening still clears the front of the range when pushing to ignite. $60.00, give/take, for the pex ratchet (which most of us would find other uses for over time) is a bargain, when compared to giving Samsung more money for a knob that shouldn't fall apart... well, ever. My definite advice is to get out in front of this, because once the 1/2 of that shaft falls off and vanishes under the stove, you can't save it. At least inspect your knobs for these fractures in the back. Hope it helps someone out.


----------



## ScottK1 (Sep 14, 2017)

I highly recommend the "fix" with the Oetiker clamps mentioned above.

My comment from above is about 3 years old, and we still have not had 1 broken knob so far after doing the fix.
When I pull the knobs off to clean, I always look at the clamp, and the plastic it is holding, and there are no cracks or any damage at all.

It is a shame that Samsung is too cheap to do this proper fix, but for a few bucks, you can do it yourself.


----------



## Dustin Wind (2 mo ago)

ScottK1 said:


> I highly recommend the "fix" with the Oetiker clamps mentioned above.
> 
> My comment from above is about 3 years old, and we still have not had 1 broken knob so far after doing the fix.
> When I pull the knobs off to clean, I always look at the clamp, and the plastic it is holding, and there are no cracks or any damage at all.
> ...


I will try. Hoping I can find some narrow enough. Thanks


----------

